

Cracking Turkey - kumarski
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/2350/cracking-turkey/

======
alabut
" _Most people die here without ever failing, but nobody realises that they
died without trying._ "

That's a heartbreakingly true line about the mentality. My Turkish parents
were raised to believe that "making it" meant having careers in much more
established and traditionally respected industries, even though both of my
grandfathers were small business owners in Turkey and there's a rich bazaar-
based ecosytem and entrepreneurial heritage.

